# Donna Karan Fall/Winter 2011/2012 x 64 (Update)



## Q (17 Feb. 2011)

*mal ein Ausblick auf die nächste Wintersaison 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


*​


thx tikii93

Backstage: http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-fall-winter-2011-2012-x-28-a.html#post795090


----------



## Mandalorianer (17 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Donna Karan Fall/Winter 2011/2012 x 40*

*schön grau  :thx:*


----------



## Punisher (17 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Donna Karan Fall/Winter 2011/2012 x 40*

etwas farblos


----------



## Q (17 Feb. 2011)

*Update + 24*

*Details:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


*​

thx tikii93


----------



## koftus89 (24 Sep. 2012)

danke für die post.


----------

